# New Puppy!!! Picked him up Yesterday



## Campo (May 14, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I just picked up my boy yesterday, and he has been amazing! He's a little champ, sat on my girlfriends lap the entire ride home (3 hours). He had to pee, and held it for 20 miles before we could get it to the rest stop. I have been really careful about watching him, but he has yet to go potty in the house, and as soon as he wakes up/eats, when I take him outside he pees right away!! He only woke me up once last night at 3 to go potty, then crashed without crying once. I have heard these puppy first night stories from ****... but I must say (whether it is the breed or the breeder) he is great!!! The biggest cuddle bug in the world, all he wants to do is either play catch with his stuffed squirrel or cuddle with people. He even loves his crate! We will see if I say the same thing tomorrow morning, but so far he is the best dog! I do have a question though... When should he be allowed to walk in public. We have a trail right by our house, but he has only received his first round of shots. After the 12th week should it be ok? When did everyone start socializing their puppy with people walking in public? I know to keep him far away from foreign dogs and other dogs feces, but when should I walk him on the trail where it is just typically joggers and walkers? Thanks for the advice, I'm so happy to be a dad and lucky he is so well tempered (at this moment at least!)
-Andrew


----------



## luckybooger (May 14, 2008)

Congrats! I got my Viszla at 15 weeks and we didn't start walking until about a month later. He just really wasn't up to it. I didn't bring him around other dogs until he got his final shots (rabies), but we take lots of walks (he's almost 6 months) and visit with other dogs at parks and in the neighborhood. He loves playing with other dogs! 

He was a perfect angel the first night too. He's been very well behaved and rarely gets up in the night to potty. Actually, he makes it from 9:30ish til 8 am. I am going back to work for the first time since I got him in 2 weeks, so we'll see if he continues to be an angel. 

Not sure if this helps


----------



## steltz02 (Apr 14, 2008)

Campo. I am glad to hear he is such a great puppy. I hope my puppy behaves like yours. Keep us updated!


----------



## tbone13 (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree with Luckybooger, you should probably hold off on socialization until he's up to date on all his shots, etc. As far as the walking/trails go, you need to remember that at 8-10 even 12wks old puppies are still puppies. Which means they mostly eat, sleep, and poop... Though you should start conditioning your pup to being on a leash it's probably a bit too early for long walks on local trails. Not so much because of what he'll find, more so because puppies get tired pretty quick.

As far as the house training goes it's pretty simple, the more you take him out to pee, the less chance he'll go in the house. You'll also condition him to understanding that you go outside and if there's a particular spot in your yard/wherever you can teach him that's where to go too.


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

Your puppy sounds just like our Lucy. We got her 3 weeks ago, she is 10 weeks olds. She is just amazing! Do you ever watch the Dog Whisperer? Ceaser Millan, we love his books and TV show about dogs and he says the first thing you should do before you bring your dog into your house, the day you get him/her, is to take them for a walk. It does a couple things, shows that you are the pack leader and also gets them tired for their first day in a new place. We have taken our puppy for a 20 min walk 2x a day since we got her. She is getting better and better everyday on the leash, and really does enjoy it most of the time.


----------



## luckybooger (May 14, 2008)

How is your new puppy doing?


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

She is doing great. I might be jumping the gun alittle, but she might be the best and smartest dog I have every had. She is take things and chewing them a lot, but I hope that is just the puppy pharse, we give her plenty of toys. She is getting better all the time. What have you read about giving them bathes? How often?


----------



## ritz (Apr 29, 2008)

i give Ritz a bath pretty often with either baby shampoo or special dog shampoo. Pretty much anytime we take her off leash to a field she rolls in mud or gets really nasty so we basically have to bathe her. She LOVES the bath though and plays in the water. A basin or bathtub works best for ours though---she tries to play in the hose so hosing her off is more of a pain than an ease. 

As far as chewing Ritz grew out of it--she even chewed the foster parents dry wall of their house as a small pup but knock on wood the only thing she's chewed up at our house is her toys or the basket her toys are in (trying to get toys out). I think it should be something they outgrow.


----------

